# 58 Modifier Payment



## JOEYC123 (Aug 4, 2008)

When appropriately used, are payments reduced for surgical charges where 58 modifier is appended?
Thank you


----------



## bettyboopsandy (Aug 4, 2008)

*58 modifier*

I believe the payment shouldnt be reduced because the code is tellling the payers that it was staged procedure or it is a  more extensive procedure  than the first surgery.


----------

